# Urine Drug Screen In House



## KHH (Jul 24, 2007)

Information Needed For Cpt And Icd9.  We Do Random For Chronic Pain Med's Patients If They Start Requesting Meds Early, Etc 

Thanks


----------



## koden01 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Urine drug screen-Lab referenced out*

Could anyone recommend an ICD-9 code to use for this.  The patients are mostly adolescents suspected of drug use.


----------

